# clinics experienced in blasts and immune treatment?



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

I'm weighing up whether to go back to my private clinic in the UK, Care Nottingham or to move to a clinic outside the UK. I'll need to integrate immune treatment into the protocol and would also like to do either a 3 day or blast transfer, but wold only do blasts in a place that was really experienced in that. Obviously I'd have to be lucky enough to get to blast which hasn't happened all three cycles so far.  

Can anyone recommend a clinic and perhaps give me advice on how many embies I'm allowed to have put back?

Lou
x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Lou
I have just had Tx in Czech Rep at Sanatorium Repromeda, This clinic only do blast transfer, they only stim donors lightly. My donor produced 6 eggs out of these only 4 fert, but they still got me 2 blast out of this batch, there was none to freeze as the other 2 were not good enought (honest). I am happy to say it worked and i am now 7.2 days PG with 1 baby. Another ENG girl is also PG from this clinc 2 out of 2 Brits so far. Both of us 1st time IVFs.
If you want to use your own eggs it will be cheaper as you wont be paying for donors drugs + compensation.  I beleive the drugs to stim are a lot cheaper . A couple of girls have used own eggs at Reprofit.  The disadvantage is with own egg TX is you will need to stay in CZ for approx 16days for scans  and blood test, or pay Dick Turpin in a clinic here in UK a mint for a support package.  My clinic are also well up on the science of PGD, if you have had losses in past it may be worth considering PGD and paying the EU 1200 extra, about 1/3 price of UK PGD of £3000.
XX
Karen


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Karen,

That's great info. Thanks for posting and super congrats on your pregnancy. I got a surprise bfp too, but I'm being very cautious as I've had losses before and I didn't get to beyond 4 cell embies on day 3. But I'm hanging in there hoping. The clinic looks great and I'll bear it in mind for the future.

Lou
x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Lou
My Donor had EC on 2nd May ET 7th May.  We wil be due around same time.
I do hope this baby sticks for you.  I have had 5 MC but i had children  it was a terrible experience, the worst in my life..  My heart goes out to you and all women who have no experience of Motherhood.  It must be so deverstating after having IF TX as well.
Please keep me updated on your PG,    I am a Spiritual/Angel Healer, I  will be sending you many prayers for a fruitfull outcome, but i cannot promise you anything.  I hope you will not be offended as some peeps dont like my kind of prayers.
Have you had your 1st scan yet and whats your HCG beta doing??
XX
Karen


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Karen - thanks hon. My beta is doing really well. It's more than doubling every 48 hours. Still spotting which is annoying, but I know this can be normal. But wish it would stop. Thanks for your thoughts.

Lou
x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Lou
Are you taking progesterone pessaries, if so you should up them, ask your clinic! 
Xx
Karen


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Karen - I popped in another one today - thanks for that!

Lou
x


----------

